# American Cities



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi, cities from all over America are welcome on this thread.. Some of the best cities in the world are here 

*Sao Paulo* (the giant of the South):



















http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/4969/aa4151495345a4cc7c1846b.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3385/4577194040_c5b79c3c2e_o.jpg


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

*Ottawa:*










(photo from Flar)


----------



## geococcyx (Dec 27, 2011)

wow! sao paulo is spectacular! :cheers:

i´m going to look for more pictures of american cities from guatemala, cuba, paraguay, bolivia, etc... and will help you post the amazing american cities we have in our beautiful american continent! :banana:


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

*Bogota* (Athens of the South):


IMG]http://glassbuildingphotos.com/eswindows-es/uploaded_img/b8453a31c688332b5dd892fd84ce5337.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## andre_e (Sep 11, 2010)

Love America!, a continent with such great landscapes and cities.


----------



## diego-may (Jan 27, 2006)

Interesting topic America has a lot of amazing cities from Alaska to Patagonia.


----------



## cachen (Feb 25, 2008)

Too big of a topic imo ... just kind of meaningless. And always get too much of predictable cities.

I rather see topic about "Amazonian cities" or "Canadian shield cities" or "Cities along the Carribean" or "Andean cities" or "Great plains cities". You know?


----------



## gerba (Nov 18, 2007)

Sao paulo? I've never heard it before. Is it in the west coast of usa?


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Lovely pics! :cheers:

Sao pablo looks perfect to me


----------



## Leuvoynshka (Feb 25, 2009)

Cool Bogata & Sao Paulo :cheers:


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

Beatifull cities in the Americans


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

gerba said:


> Sao paulo? I've never heard it before. Is it in the west coast of usa?


Sao Paulo is South America, in the continet America


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

novascorpius said:


> Beatifull cities in the Americans


What do you mean with "the americas" there's only one continent America.

South,Central,North America are subcontinents those terms are only used for political reasons

but its OK everything still looks stunning :cheers:


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Cochabamba, Bolivia*​ *Por j.r.f*


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

Honolulu, Hawaii​


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

*Lima-Perú*

_FOTOS DE CAMINANTES_










































*CRÉDITOS A SUS AUTORES*


----------



## geococcyx (Dec 27, 2011)

beautiful american cities! :cheers:


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Honolulu is not America.. Or is it? :?


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

Motul said:


> Honolulu is not America.. Or is it? :?


Hawaii it's an american state, part of the United States of AMERICA


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

I Love America!!... the best continent on earth!!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

The root of this confusion is that we are taught differently. As TDS said, in the US we were taught that there are 7 continents and N. America and S. America are too separate continents that connect on the Panama - Colombia border. In Latin America, you guys are taught that the Americas are one big continent. Which to me doesn't logically make since as Africa, Europe, and Asia could also be considered one big continent as they are connected but are considered separate continents.

Anyways, I'm done with this discussion. Let's get back to the topic of pictures. I'll go with it.


----------



## DaaaniDuuu (Apr 3, 2010)

One of the most beautiful colombian and AMERICAN cities:



Motul said:


> *Cartagena (pop. 980,000)* Caribbean Colombia's 2nd most important city, and Colombia's 5th (or 6th depending on who you ask) most important overall, as well as the country's tourist mecca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## diego-may (Jan 27, 2006)

musiccity said:


> So let me get this straight, you South Americans are saying there are 6 continents and not 7?


South America + North America+ Central and Caribbean America = America.


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

Actually, this is a very interesting discussion.

As someone in the United States I am surprised to hear of there being one continent, America. Here it is always listed as two separate continents, North America and South America with the division being the Darian Gap in Panama (Central America being part of North America).

But in parts of south America it is taught as being on continent.

This shows it well:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continent#Number_of_continents

Very interesting.

So who is correct? The US is. The proof is that FIFA has two different groupings in the America's, one for North America and one for South America. FIFA couldn't possibly be wrong could it  BTW, I don't want North and South America to be the same continent. If they are then Mt. McKinnely won't be the tallest mountain on the continent :-(

Anyways, as the saying goes, you learn something new every day.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

My city! *Nashville, TN, USA*


Nashville Skyline by Vanderbilt University, on Flickr


Nashville Skyline at Night by Titan99*, on Flickr


Nashville Skyline East by John_Kent, on Flickr


Nashville by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr


Nashville Union Station by joseph a, on Flickr


Nashville Street Musicians_RGB1685T by DansPhotoArt, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Toronto*


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

600West218 said:


> Actually, this is a very interesting discussion.
> 
> As someone in the United States I am surprised to hear of there being one continent, America. Here it is always listed as two separate continents, North America and South America with the division being the Darian Gap in Panama (Central America being part of North America).
> 
> ...


+1

Though, I actually like the concept of one big America from Alaska to Patagonia. :hug:

Even if it goes against what I was taught.


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

musiccity said:


> So let me get this straight, you South Americans are saying there are 6 continents and not 7?




The people commenting here are from all over America, not only of South America. If in U.S. are taught the history incorrectly, is not our problem


----------



## geococcyx (Dec 27, 2011)

i´m wondering what they teach in canadá? :lol:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Argentosoma said:


> The people commenting here are from all over America, not only of South America. If in U.S. are taught the history incorrectly, is not our problem


Well how do you know that you're right?


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Argentosoma said:


> The people commenting here are from all over America, not only of South America. If in U.S. are taught the history incorrectly, is not our problem





geococcyx said:


> i´m wondering what they teach in canadá? :lol:


We're not taught incorrectly. Hell, the UN states that North and South America are their own continents. To stay on topic, Portland, Oregon:


Stormy Willamette Sunset 1 HDR by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


----------



## Rudital (Jan 21, 2010)

600West218 said:


> So who is correct? The US is. The proof is that FIFA has two different groupings in the America's, one for North America and one for South America. FIFA couldn't possibly be wrong could it  BTW, I don't want North and South America to be the same continent. If they are then Mt. McKinnely won't be the tallest mountain on the continent :-(
> 
> Anyways, as the saying goes, you learn something new every day.


^^ And the 5 rings in ther Olympic Games logo represent the 5 continents of the world.

Olympic Games couldn't possibly be wrong either could it?:dunno:


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

600West218 said:


> Actually, this is a very interesting discussion.
> 
> As someone in the United States I am surprised to hear of there being one continent, America. Here it is always listed as two separate continents, North America and South America with the division being the Darian Gap in Panama (Central America being part of North America).
> 
> ...


Well the national team tournament of the South American confederation (the world's oldest confederation) is called "Copa *America*", is the oldest international continental football competition, and the club tournament is called "Libertadores de * América*" (Liberators of America).


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

600West218 said:


> Actually, this is a very interesting discussion.
> 
> As someone in the United States I am surprised to hear of there being one continent, America. Here it is always listed as two separate continents, North America and South America with the division being the Darian Gap in Panama (Central America being part of North America).
> 
> ...


I understand that,about the FIFA confederations, the reason because exist two confederations in America is because the distance between the countries, originally (when planes didn´t exist) it wasn´t possible one confederation for all the continent and then two were created.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

rudital said:


> ^^ And the 5 rings in ther Olympic Games logo represent the 5 continents of the world.
> 
> Olympic Games couldn't possibly be wrong either could it?:dunno:


I hope you realize the Olympic rings were bullshitted by a German archaeologist toward the turn of the century and don't really mean anything.


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

Nacho_7 said:


> I understand that,about the FIFA confederations, the reason because exist two confederations in America is because the distance between the countries, originally (when planes didn´t exist) it wasn´t possible one confederation for all the continent and then two were created.


Interesting. I didn't know that.

Also, teams from Brazil and Argentina probably don't want to go so far to play lousy teams from the United States and Canada


----------



## diego-may (Jan 27, 2006)

Si somos estrictos habalando solo te toponimía la ciencia que trata sobre los nombres de cualquier accidente geográfico, queda claro que América es desde el Norte de canada al sur de Chile y Argentina.

Entonces porque se maneja la OEA o se dan los juegos Panamericanos(todos los americanos etimologicamente)

In serious terms inToponymy(science about the names of all the geographical accidents) it is clear about that America is the whole mass since Alaska to Patagonia.

So Why exists OAS? or the Panamerican Games(All american Nations Etimologhically)? All between are America.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

novascorpius said:


> *Lima-Perú*


What a great looking street. I've never been further south than Costa Rica, but dying to explore more. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

ThatDarnSacramentan said:


> I hope you realize the Olympic rings were bullshitted by a German archaeologist toward the turn of the century and don't really mean anything.


The five Olympic rings represent the five continents involved in the Olympics, everybody knows that.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olympic_symbols


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

You people are just feeding argument. Ignore it and get back to pics????


----------



## TotenKrieg (Feb 27, 2010)

The US cities are so f**king amazing :master:


________________________

*SANTIAGO OF CHILE:*























































































































































































That's all xD


----------



## bikedude1994 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Toronto, ON*


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Great shots of Santiago and Atlanta!

*BOGOTÁ *- Colombia











'Into the Heavens', Colombia, Bogota, Monserrate, Night by WanderingtheWorld (www.LostManProject.com), on Flickr









Willcorredor, Flickr



Bogota 2012 by NC Flyman, on Flickr









cybericaro, Flickr


Colores by Alejandro Osorio Agudelo, on Flickr


Panorama - La Candelaria en Bogotá by Colombia Travel, on Flickr



La Candelaria by District of Colombia, on Flickr



Plaza de Bolivar, Bogota, Colombia by szeke, on Flickr


ColombiaTrip-20091001-002058 by .:fotomaf:., on Flickr


mats by david.silo, on Flickr


© Rodrigo Dávila by plan:b arquitectos, on Flickr










Ramdan2010, Flickr









ivanogelabert21, Flickr​


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I love Colombian cities! Beautiful architecture, love the brick buildings.


Santiago is also gorgeous!


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Santiago is perfect! Straight out of Simcity..


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey Motul can you gather some pics of Manizales? I think it's one of the most beautiful cities in Western Hemisphere.


Just look at this..


Manizales (Dharma de Niebla) [01] by Erick Suescún | Filmmaker & Designer, on Flickr


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm surprised you know about Manizales! Yes, in fact it's a beautiful city with an incredible snow peaked volcano as a backdrop.. Its Colombia's San Francisco thanks to it's abrupt geography.

I'll look for picsZ


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

musiccity said:


> I've always been taught that there were 7 continents, North America, South America, Europe, Asia, Africa, Australia, and Antarctica.
> 
> If N. America and S. America are now one big continent and there are only 6 continents I didn't get the memo.


Australia is not a continent. It is a country. The proper name of the continent is Oceania and it includes Australia as well as other Pacific Islands. I personally consider North and South America two separate continents as they sit on different tectonic plates - which is the most accepted definition of a continent (hence Greenland is an island and not a continent).


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Motul said:


> I'm surprised you know about Manizales! Yes, in fact it's a beautiful city with an incredible snow peaked volcano as a backdrop.. Its Colombia's San Francisco thanks to it's abrupt geography.
> 
> I'll look for picsZ


I actually learned about it from SSC. I think it might have been from one of your threads about Colombia. It might have been posted in the Oasis but the city is jaw droppingly stunning. Definitely one of the best kept secrets in this hemisphere.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

musiccity said:


> Hey Motul can you gather some pics of Manizales? I think it's one of the most beautiful cities in Western Hemisphere.



*MANIZALES* - Colombia


Good Night Manizales / Buenas Noches Manizales by Da Klown-- www.andresjb.com, on Flickr


Manizales panoramio 37669301 by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr
​


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

*Manizales* (the coffee Queen):


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks guys! Seems like a great place to live.


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

Santiago looks fantastic. Probably the best looking South American city I've seen.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

musiccity said:


> Thanks guys! Seems like a great place to live.



Yes, it's one of Colombia's most liveable cities.. and the weather is perfect: 15 degrees year round.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Time for the next page


----------



## mariel699 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Buenos Aires* - _Argentina_


----------



## gioneo (Jul 27, 2011)

THANK YOU ALL FOR THOSE COMMENTS ABOUT MY CITY.
I LIKED SO MUCH "THE COFEE QUEEN".kay:kay:


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Pa-panamericano...


:banana:


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Some pics of

*FORTALEZA*

a city in the Northeast of South America:






















































*Viva Fortal!


Viva America!*


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

^^

Nice! Looks like Miami


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic​

My Little District: Santo Domingo by Lidia Camacho, on Flickr


100_0445.jpg by margotmiller, on Flickr


100_0446.jpg by margotmiller, on Flickr


MSD – Metro de Santo Domingo en la estación Francisco Alberto Caamaño  by Metro de Santo Domingo, on Flickr


Santo Domingo - Dominican Republic by Jay Look, on Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Buenos Aires could easily be my favorite city in America :drool: Es lo máximo!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*MEDELLÍN* - Colombia


Medellin by Alejandro Osorio Agudelo, on Flickr


Medellín by Alejandro Osorio Agudelo, on Flickr









david.silo, Flickr


Medellín Colombia by Sebastián Calle, on Flickr



medellin 1 (HDR) by willy gil, on Flickr


Cae la Noche by Alejandro Osorio Agudelo, on Flickr
























Jardin Botânico, Medellin by rodrigo savio, on Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

alejoaoa said:


> *MEDELLÍN* - Colombia​



^^





















​


----------



## Ah! Monterrey (Nov 20, 2006)

musiccity said:


> So let me get this straight, you South Americans are saying there are 6 continents and not 7?


Mother of God!!! This world has 5 continents.... Europe, Oceania, Africa, America and Asia 


We are living in America. Antartica wtf!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Edmonton, Alberta*









http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l45/w-van/edmonton.jpg


----------



## Reapvkz1 (Mar 18, 2011)

^^ Beautiful.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Montreal, Quebec*









http://img28.exs.cx/img28/8324/69montrealest3zj17cz.jpg


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

^^ Montreal is so incredible! I love it! :cheers: that picture looks amazing!


----------



## mariel699 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Argentina*

*Rosario - Argentina*


----------



## mariel699 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Argentina*

^^
*Rosario *- _Argentina_


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

*Charlotte, USA*


----------



## Jeanf1990 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Caracas*

*Caracas, Venezuela*

 Caracas, largo y ancho por Capitán Centella, en Flickr


Centro de Caracas por resmanovich3, en Flickr


Caracas por Joan Nierga, en Flickr


Caracas desde el cerro por andresAZP (a.andres), en Flickr


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

Hermosa las ciudades del continente Americano, sin duda habria un enorme potencial si pensaramos como los europeos.


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

*Arequipa-Perù*

Crèditos a los autores del foro Peruano.

























































[/QUOTE]




Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/QUOTE]

















































Habias mas y buenas fotos, pero vì que eran muchas


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Reapvkz1 said:


> ^^ Beautiful.


The river valley really gives Edmonton a nice perch and setting.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Ah! Monterrey said:


> Mother of God!!! This world has 5 continents.... Europe, Oceania, Africa, America and Asia
> 
> 
> We are living in America. Antartica wtf!


Calm down.


We were taught differently here in the US, doesn't mean we are right or wrong. There are different definitions of continents.

This debate has long been over and I will PM mods if anyone tries to continue.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Antigua, Guatemala:*


Antigua Guatemala by racoles, on Flickr


Antigua Guatemala IMG_0447 by Lico43, on Flickr


Antigua Guatemala by racoles, on Flickr


Ruinas en Antigua Guatemala, Guatemala by guillermogg, on Flickr


Doña Beatriz by andrea quixtán, on Flickr


Esso in Antigua Guatemala by Rudy A. Girón, on Flickr


Broom Head Romans in La Antigua Guatemala by Rudy A. Girón, on Flickr


Calle Empedrada / Antigua / Guatemala by Richzendy, on Flickr


The Buñuelos King of Antigua Guatemala by Rudy A. Girón, on Flickr


Antigua Guatemala by Frank_am_Main, on Flickr


Antigua Guatemala by Frank_am_Main, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Port of Spain, Trinidad & Tobago​

Port of Spain, Trinidad. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


Skyline by Nomadik1010, on Flickr


Port of Spain by Stef_1988, on Flickr


Port of Spain by Stef_1988, on Flickr


Port of Spain Trinidad by Ray Cunningham, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Guatemala City, Guatemala:*


Guatemala-Guatemala City-20060813-01 by jtalexander, on Flickr


BRT station by lindsaybanks, on Flickr


Centro Histórico - Guatemala by guillermogg, on Flickr


Kacao @ Guatemala by Gorski, on Flickr


Guatemala-Guatemala City-20060813-03 by jtalexander, on Flickr


herding goats in Guatemala City by d∂wn, on Flickr


Guatemala City by johanohrling, on Flickr


Guatemala City Plaza Flag  by olaf141, on Flickr


1999-0101 Guatemala City by alkainel, on Flickr


Guatemala City by Anita/anubis-/Ana Isabel (ve), on Flickr


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

I Love San Juan!


Colors of Old san Juan by Call me Jose, on Flickr


The Old Bright Lady of San Juan by Steve Rhode, on Flickr









http://stock.irablock.com/media/6642e9dc-e3f7-11e0-b601-57c0a1dddee4-aerial-of-fort-el-morro


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

Ah! Monterrey said:


> Mother of God!!! This world has 5 continents.... Europe, Oceania, Africa, America and Asia
> 
> 
> We are living in America. Antartica wtf!


hahaha, that was good (sobretodo con la foto de tu avatar)


----------



## mariel699 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Argentina*

*Córdoba*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Love the thread guys, and Motul good idea starting it!:yes:

Various shots of Miami's skyline









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cperky/6796178802/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jburgin/6924634897/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rgrieder/6933735425/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Aerials of San Francisco Day & Night by Darrell Nielsen:cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mchs-dnielsen/6955045147/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mchs-dnielsen/6808934398/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mchs-dnielsen/6955063507/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mchs-dnielsen/6808954544/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Beautiful photos on this page!! This continent deff has some of the most spectacular cities on earth :yes:


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

*LIMA-PERÚ*










[/CENTER]






























































































Crédito a sus autores


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*San Salvador, El Salvador:*


El Salvador Honduras 001 by rapidtravelchai, on Flickr


Downtown San Salvador by J. Stephen Conn, on Flickr


san salvador 098 by Photo-Fenix.com, on Flickr


Central America, April 2008486 by J. Stephen Conn, on Flickr


Central America, April 2008488 by J. Stephen Conn, on Flickr


Central America, April 2008558 by J. Stephen Conn, on Flickr


Welcome to San Salvador by aka_lusi, on Flickr


San Salvador 22 - Iglesia El Calvario by Ben Beiske, on Flickr


San Salvador 03 - Catedral Metropolitana by Ben Beiske, on Flickr

San Salvador 24 - Market near Iglesia El Calvario by Ben Beiske, on Flickr


San Salvador 13 - Selling fruit by Ben Beiske, on Flickr


Street in San Salvador by IMs BILDARKIV, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Lima <3


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Those central America photos bring back memories!

*Toronto, Ontario*


The Best View in Toronto, Plate 2 by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr











Old Among New by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


----------



## Jeanf1990 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Margarita Island*

*Margarita Island, Venezuela.*


Isla Margarita D35 por AbyssWriter, en Flickr

Isla Margarita E11 por AbyssWriter, en Flickr

Isla Margarita E03 por AbyssWriter, en Flickr

Isla Margarita Sun 18th May por International Horizons, en Flickr

Sambil Mall Train por SAM601601, en Flickr

*And the last one is here* http://www.flickr.com/photos/cesanchezduran/6030442219/


----------



## Jeanf1990 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Maracaibo*

*Maracaibo, Venezuela*


Maracaibo , Estado Zulia , Venezuela por jopimalg, en Flickr

Recorrido nocturno 2011 por mderuesca, en Flickr

El cielo es un lienzo de Dios - The sky is a Gods canvas por Javier Ferrero - Imagenes, en Flickr

Maracaibo por crl_, en Flickr

Luces en el lago 2 por Elohim Pedraja, en Flickr

^^^^ You can read more about Catatumbo lightning on wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catatumbo_lightning (english)
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relámpago_del_Catatumbo (español)


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice thread and great shots from Lima !


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil:*


São Paulo - Air View by roger4336, on Flickr


São Paulo - Air View by roger4336, on Flickr


Sao Paulo Brazil by garda, on Flickr


São Paulo by Mau Alcântara, on Flickr


Sao Paulo, Brazil by pjsherman, on Flickr


São Paulo Metro train by Sheep"R"Us, on Flickr


"Beco do Batman" in the Vila Madalena neighborhood in west Sao Paulo, Brazil by J Patz, on Flickr


Sao Paulo Street Scene by CrispyRice, on Flickr


IMG_0018 by Jack Zalium, on Flickr


Rua Liberdade e Gloria, Sao Paulo by TheFutureIsUnwritten, on Flickr


Brazilie 2010 by marketingfacts, on Flickr


Blanca palidez by Brocco Lee, on Flickr


Gold trade, Corner of XV de novembro and Rua do Comercio by TheFutureIsUnwritten, on Flickr


Lunch break, Rua XV de novembro by TheFutureIsUnwritten, on Flickr


Japanese Gate, Liberdade, Sao Paulo, Brazil by Bencito the Traveller, on Flickr


Mooca by evandro1970, on Flickr


SÃO PAULO by Yahoo! Notícias, on Flickr



Rua da Mooca-São Paulo by Júlio Holanda,o paparazzi., on Flickr


La bella Mooca by Andreia Dobler, on Flickr


Ponte Estaiada - São Paulo - Brazil by marcos_leal, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

wow, Córdoba looks nice


----------



## Steven77571 (Jul 26, 2004)

This, in my opinion, is one of the best night shots of the fourth largest city in the United States, Houston, Texas.


Houston Skyline by intrigue139, on Flickr


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

mariel699 said:


> *Córdoba*


Excelentes fotos, preciosa la ciudad de Córdoba!!


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Córdoba - Argentina


Imponíendose por GustavoCba, en Flickr


----------



## gioneo (Jul 27, 2011)

SF is my favorite city in USA. Just beautiful

Not able to find worst shots of San Salvador? looks like a slum in Bombay or Calcutta


----------



## gioneo (Jul 27, 2011)

diablo234 I guess you hate San Salvador, to post those pictures!


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Salta - Argentina

_*554.125 hab.*_


Salta por N i c o_, en Flickr


Cabildo de Salta por N i c o_, en Flickr


Cabildo por N i c o_, en Flickr


Catedral de Salta por N i c o_, en Flickr


Catedral de Salta por N i c o_, en Flickr











Catedral de Salta por N i c o_, en Flickr​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Hotel Salta por N i c o_, en Flickr


Cabildo por N i c o_, en Flickr











Iglesia La Merced por N i c o_, en Flickr


Iglesia San Francisco por N i c o_, en Flickr


Iglesia San Francisco por N i c o_, en Flickr​


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*some shots from Lima. (by me)*

*Lima.Perú​*


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

gioneo said:


> diablo234 I guess you hate San Salvador, to post those pictures!


I don't hate San Salvador, I just found those photos to be the most interesting of the bunch.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Bogota, Colombia:*


Usaquen 1 by miroslavsova, on Flickr


Usaquen by bernabe78, on Flickr


Restaurante Mediterranea de Andrei - Usaquen - Bogota by Andres Rueda, on Flickr


Usaquen, Bogota by TheFutureIsUnwritten, on Flickr


La Candelaria, Bogotá by mycb, on Flickr


Bogotá: La Candelaria by zug55, on Flickr


La Candelaria, Bogota. by marcuswsims, on Flickr


Bogotá - La Candelaria by JeCaiado, on Flickr


Bogotá - La Candelaria by JeCaiado, on Flickr


De paseo por el barrio de la Candelaria en Bogotá by MundoCroqueta, on Flickr


La Candelaria district, Bogota by Thinking Nomads, on Flickr


Museo del Oro by bigMancho, on Flickr


Bogotá, Colombia by maxid, on Flickr


Bogotá, Colombia by maxid, on Flickr


~793/635. 15/2c/200 - CENTRO COMERCIAL SALITRE PLAZA - BOGOTA, COLOMBIA 2007 by IMAGEN09, on Flickr


Bogotá Buena Onda! éxito by éxito, on Flickr


----------



## eduardo mora (Aug 15, 2008)

Bogota, Colombia:



D.2 said:


> Un saludo. Supongo éste sería el espacio pertinente para este tema. Cualquier sugerencia, bienvenida.
> 
> Saludo afectuoso a todos. Elaboro este hilo con imágenes exclusivas de la capital colombiana. Espero sea de su total agrado. Para mí es un gusto compartir con ustedes.
> 
> Bogotá, Col.


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

Me encanta la sobriedad de la arquitectura colombiana, hermosa Bogotá.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Panama City*​


----------



## SPIREINTHEHOLE! (Apr 28, 2009)

*DENVER, COLORADO*


Denver Skyline by hdrhomes, on Flickr


The Capitol Building of Denver at Night by Mister Joe, on Flickr


"Downtown Denver" by eleven12design, on Flickr


Stout Street by jimmywayne, on Flickr


Denver - Civic Center: Civic Center Park by wallyg, on Flickr


DENVER, COLORADO by MERLIN08, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Philadelphia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luidude/6979071693/sizes/l/in/set-72157617918445370/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cornerstone7/6808098388/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cornerstone7/6954489027/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

Panama se ve muy pujante, Denver y Philadelphia increibles.


----------



## k25150 (Jun 14, 2006)

North America and South America are two different continents. Central America is part of North America. The reason for the name Central America is to distinguish those tiny nations from the big 3 US, Canada and Mexico.

And you provincial South Americans can call yourselves and your cities "American" but everyone else knows there is only one America and American cities are US cities. Sorry if you don't like the truth but those are the facts. It's just how it is.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

"Provincial" Sao Paulo was the city that recieved the largest sum of FDI during 2011 in all of America, above NYC kay:..


----------



## Selarom (Dec 13, 2008)

k25150 said:


> North America and South America are two different continents. Central America is part of North America. The reason for the name Central America is to distinguish those tiny nations from the big 3 US, Canada and Mexico.
> 
> And you provincial South Americans can call yourselves and your cities "American" but everyone else knows there is only one America and American cities are US cities. Sorry if you don't like the truth but those are the facts. It's just how it is.


¿¿¿??? Oh yeah and USA is the center of the universe. America is the name of all the continet (named by a italian guy). This is the fact.


----------



## djmegabyte (Nov 26, 2005)

America is NOT a country, is a continent. It's just how it is...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Toronto*

Now I Know the Difference from Gold and Brass by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr









by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


vertical limit by paul (dex), on Flickr


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

NYC 2.0 :yes:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Toronto does seem destined to become north America's next great metropolis.


----------



## ewerton12 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Fortaleza, Brazil*









https://picasaweb.google.com/114903319543568732813/April13201203#5719531677032279666








https://picasaweb.google.com/114903319543568732813/April13201203#5719531490729811890








https://picasaweb.google.com/114903319543568732813/April13201203#5719533970601728754








https://picasaweb.google.com/114903319543568732813/April13201203#5719540629971508722


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Argentosoma said:


> Salta - Argentina
> 
> _*554.125 hab.*_
> ​


Words can't describe this beauty.:uh:


*Calgary* - One of my favorite Canadian skylines:cheers:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/solidstate10/6995720977/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/solidstate10/6849561336/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/apeddle2010/7001292405/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

isaidso said:


> Toronto does seem destined to become north America's next great metropolis.


Is it not already?


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Jay said:


> Is it not already?


Thats what i thought


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Jay said:


> Is it not already?


+1


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Jay said:


> Is it not already?


It depends on what one's benchmark for 'great' is. There are still 2 or 3 cities still ahead of it. You're right that it's a big metropolitan centre.


----------



## CARLANGAS81 (May 4, 2010)

QUITO, ECUADOR




JuanPaulo said:


> Quito Condo Alley02 by mexicomurray, on Flickr





Marinoboy said:


> cargolux por marino boy II, en Flickr





Marinoboy said:


> flacso  por marino boy II, en Flickr





JuanPaulo said:


> quito by moreno79, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Are there any major cities in Peru, Ecuador, Bolivia, Paraguay, and Chile that aren't hilly?


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

amazing bogotà
I must be honest, I expected a different city, not a slum city of course!


Pura bogotà
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwwxG75_l0A
:lol:


----------



## CARLANGAS81 (May 4, 2010)

isaidso said:


> Are there any major cities in Peru, Ecuador, Bolivia, Paraguay, and Chile that aren't hilly?


Guayaquil, Ecuador


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice shots, amazing skylines.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Somebody said Bogota? :colgate:




alejoaoa said:


> De flickr y el Foro Colombiano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

Nacho_7 said:


> Hawaii it's an american state, part of the United States of AMERICA


St-Pierre & Miquelon is a french territory just off the coast of Canada... is it Europe or America?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Nuuk, Greenland*









Courtesy of www.greenlandphotos.net


----------



## Reapvkz1 (Mar 18, 2011)

^^ Amazing place!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great pics...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Quito and Bogota :cheers:


----------



## mironga_110 (Oct 4, 2010)

*São Paulo *​
*by tchello*










































































































































































































​


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

>


I love those traffic lights.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*Lima.​*


----------



## Jeanf1990 (Feb 6, 2007)

Caracas​

Caracas 2010 Series por Diego Cupolo, en Flickr 
P6160094 por MMangoMMania, en Flickr

Caracas Downtown!!! por mmt, en Flickr
Caracas de Noche por David Domínguez, en Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Vancouver*


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

the thread that will not die


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Calgary, Alberta* * - CANADA*




Calgary - 03-20-2013-1 by Chadillaccc, on Flickr


----------



## ricfelix (Mar 3, 2011)

*Belém - Brasil*









By Eloi Raiol









By Madson Melo









By Madson Melo









por carlosoliveirareis


----------



## vanadio (Jul 21, 2009)

Calgary looks so amazing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ When posting flickr photos we should post the links too or better choise is by using the BBcodes.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Montreal, Quebec* * - CANADA*









Dock_2_N_RT_2 by bwsbilly on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Toronto, Ontario* * - CANADA*









Courtesy of Jasonzed


Day after snow storm by Vianney (Sam) Carriere, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Minneapolis....:cheers:



Major Deegan said:


> Greg Lundgren Photography
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/greglundgrenphotography/8603739099/





Major Deegan said:


> source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nullane/8553563372/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Chicago...& Manhattan by Nikolai Chesalin


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

More Chicago by Slick Click


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

San Miguel de Tucumán, Argentina



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





























































































Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us












Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us












Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us























Uploaded with ImageShack.us






















Rayos por diegary, en Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Los Angeles, CA*









by Tom Schwabel









by Scott Shephard









by Austin Song


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Charlotte - North Carolina


_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Skyline of uptown Charlotte, North Carolina at night. by DigiDreamGrafix.com, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

San Fransisco - California - United States of America


_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Out into the bay by christopher.berry, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

New York City - New York - United States of America


The National September 11 Memorial (9/11 Memorial) - Twin Reflecting Pools by NYC♥NYC, on Flickr


The National September 11 Memorial (9/11 Memorial) - Twin Reflecting Pools by NYC♥NYC, on Flickr


NYC: National September 11 Memorial by wallyg, on Flickr


NYC: National September 11 Memorial by wallyg, on Flickr


----------



## miami305 (May 20, 2009)

(MIAMI METROPOLITAN AREA) MIAMI BEACH - USA's TROPICAL CITY


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Detroit and more*


Detroit in the night - small by thejus, on Flickr



Detroit in the night - BW by thejus, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Detroit skyline by Bernt Rostad, on Flickr



Dieppe Gardens by Bernt Rostad, on Flickr



Different Strokes. (Detroit, MI) by zPRIME, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

B/W



Ice Roads. (Detroit, MI) by zPRIME, on Flickr



Com' On. No Zombies?! (Detroit, MI) by zPRIME, on Flickr



Just.Walk.Away. (Detroit, MI) by zPRIME, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Atlanta - Georgia



The Atlanta Expanse by AJ Brustein, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Oakland - California - United States



From the Wiley W. Manuel Courthouse by 1FlatWorld, on Flickr​


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Rio Cuarto, Córdoba Province, Argentina

Scroll
--->


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires - Argentina.



Puerto Madero en grises oscuros by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

New Orleans - Louisiana - United States



Lee Circle by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

_deleted_


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Miami - Florida - United States 



Morning Miami Skyline by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## jcg96 (Sep 21, 2008)

San Francisco, California, United States​

San Francisco Bay Area (NASA, International Space Station, 01/05/11) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr

The Embarcadero by jcg96, on Flickr


San Francisco by brothergrimm, on Flickr​


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

*New York City - New York - USA*


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

*Osorno - Los Lagos - Chile*


----------



## jcg96 (Sep 21, 2008)

Acapulco, Guerrero, México​

Acapulco by Rodolfo Cartas, on Flickr


Acapulco by LALO VAZQUEZ, on Flickr


Acapulco by blueheronco, on Flickr
​


----------



## jcg96 (Sep 21, 2008)

Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada​

Winnipeg, MB - YWG by Wee in YYC, on Flickr


Winnipeg by vαи иsτel > (anas.alfattal), on Flickr


Winnipeg at sunset by Travel Manitoba, on Flickr​


----------



## jcg96 (Sep 21, 2008)

Valparaíso, Valparaíso, Chile​

Valparaíso by PedroBoris, on Flickr


Valparaiso by benontherun.com, on Flickr


Valparaíso - Chile by Basilio Robledo, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

New Haven - Connecticut - United States



090 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Calgary - Alberta - Canada



Profile of Calgary by Jim Boud, on Flickr


Calgary Skyline at Night by Jim Boud, on Flickr


Downtown Calgary at Night by Jim Boud, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Santiago de Chile - Chile



Sanhattan - Santiago de Chile by Basilio Robledo, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

New York City - United States



Empire State Building by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Empire State Building by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Empire State Building by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Empire State Building by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Times Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

*La Serena - Coquimbo - Chile*


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

*Concepción - Bío-Bío - Chile*


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

*Punta Arenas - Magallanes - Chile*


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

*Viña del Mar - Valparaíso - Chile*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Miami - Florida - United States



Skyline by Junior Henry., on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Salt Lake City - Utah - United States



Salt Lake City Utah USA by Utah Office of Tourism, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Paulo - Brazil









Source









Eco Berrini by luisrftc, on Flickr









Source









Marginal Pinheiros by Guilhermino Pinheiro, on Flickr









Guilherme Rebelo

​


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

San Miguel de Tucumán, Argentina











Rayos por diegary, en Flickr



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

HansCity said:


> *Concepción - Bío-Bío - Chile*


That almost looks like British Columbia.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Orlando*, Florida, United States :


Downtown Orlando from the air by radargeek, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Lincoln - Nebraska - United States



Lincoln Skyline by Overduebook, on Flickr


Lincoln Skyline 4th of July by The.Rain.Man, on Flickr


Lincoln, Nebraska skyline by gurdonark, on Flickr


Skyline of Lincoln, Nebraska by SkylineScenes (Bill Cobb), on Flickr


----------



## Cofe33 (Jan 24, 2010)

editt


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, great photos guys and thanks also for giving the credits kay:


----------



## Cofe33 (Jan 24, 2010)

Asunción,Paraguay​
Todos los créditos a sus autores.


----------



## Cofe33 (Jan 24, 2010)

Encarnación, Paraguay​
by Derlis82.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

San Antonio - Texas - United States



Downtown Extended by Definitive HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Vancouver, BC*


The City Behind the Mountains by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos, but some of them has no credits on them. Please edit them by posting their credits.


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

'Los Santos'


_MG_4422 by Yessir Youarefat, on Flickr


_MG_4423 by Yessir Youarefat, on Flickr


_MG_4418 by Yessir Youarefat, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Toronto - Ontario - Canada



Toronto skyline at night by rmur, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Boston - Massachussetts - United States



Boston by Fantasia63, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

San Diego - California - United States



San Diego View by mojo2u, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

New York City - New York - United States



Panorama of New York City from New York Harbor on a Rainy Day by Adrian Cabrero (Mustagrapho), on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Philadelphia - Pennsylvania - United States




L.A.F.2. said:


> Here's a photo I took back in 2011 when passing through Philly on a New York-bound train.


by *L.A.F.2.*​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Florianópolis - SC | Brazil


Neve na Grande Florianópolis / Snow in Florianopolis, southern Brazil by grgoedert, on Flickr


Neve na Grande Florianópolis / Snow in Florianopolis, southern Brazil by grgoedert, on Flickr


Neve na Grande Florianópolis / Snow in Florianopolis, southern Brazil by grgoedert, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Detroit - Michigan - United States



Compelling by Sandra Herber, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Chicago - Illinois - United States



Chicago Sunset (Explore 9/13/13) by clarsonx, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Paulo - Brazil


MARCELODONATELLI1234 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


MARCELODONATELLIC5565 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


SKY LINE SAO PAULO PONTE ESTAIADA por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


MARCELODONATELLI 762 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


MARCELODONATELLI1779 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr​


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Toronto, Ontario*


Surveying the Towers by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr



Winter in Canada by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr



Counter Waiting by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

San Fransisco - California- United States



From Afar by Jared Ropelato, on Flickr​


----------

